# sheds



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ive seen a lot of comments on here regarding setting up sheds for keeping mice and I thought i would pass on an idea of how much it could cost. The main thing is to do it right first time as you dont want to be moving mice in and finding its no right and moving them out again.

Size

I started with a 6 x 4 B&Q overlap shed which cost around £99. It was useless the wind whistled through it and it was damp all the time. I then went to a shed supplier and bought an 8 x 6 pent shed. This cost £309 and was erected by the company for another £20. The shed should be raised off the floor on a frame as this will create a natural air flow underneath and prevent rotting.

electricity

I got a mate whos an electrician to run a supply from my house to the shed and he has fitted it onto a breaker in the house so that if anything goes wrong the breaker switches off before any damage can be done. I have two 8w fluorescent lights in the shed and these are ample. I have two double sockets one on either side wall. This cast around £100 to do.

Sealing

Seal all the gaps inside the shed with expandable filler. This keeps draughts and insects to a minimum.

Insulation

Putting just bubble wrap in is not a very good long term solution. you have to consider condensation and ventilation. I have lined the walls with water resistant lining and placed rock wool insulation between. You can buy a roll for £17.00 and split the layers down to fit the space. I have then boarded it with chip board sheet. I have then put polystyrene coving in the corners to seal them and fitted short skirting boards.

The roof has been insulated in the same way apart from using 6mm plyboard as its lighter and wont weigh too heavy dragging the roof down inside the shed.

Floor

I have then put lino on the floor but a dearer type of an off cut form my local diy as it needs to be hard wearing.

When its right you can fit it out with as much shelving as you want for cages storage etc.

I reckon the total cost of the shed and completing it was around £650 - £700 but its worth it.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

this was the electrics going in


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

the raised base


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

here you can see the lining and cabling going in


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you for this! It is very helpful  I am looking to build my shed sometime this summer and all info helps


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good post.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

ive got some more tips and photos to share yet. There is a lot of work goes into this but well worth it. I had to spread the cost over several months so it took about five or six months to complete.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

this is how it looks now


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

This is my cage set up so far


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

and these


----------

